# W} Eldar, demons, lizard men and imperial guard H} various



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Books:

Latest vampire army book
Dark eldar codex
Space wolves codex
Necrons codex
Grey knights
Dark adeptus
Hammer of demons
Sons of Dorn

Models:
24 necron warriors (1 headless built purposely)
6 scarab bases
36 moria goblins
2 trolls
Druhzarg the beast caller

Misc:
Limited edition vampire counts magic cards

I am after anything for the following armies preferably unpainted
Eldar prefer wraith units or jet bikes
Lizard men
Imperial guard
Daemons

Gothic


----------

